# Stain/Paint/Waterproofing fence question



## 12point

I just finished building a fence at my house and i was wondering what is the best way to protect it from the elements? Ive seen fences with stain, some with paint, some with water seal. Whats going hold up the best.


----------



## stevenhsieh

No finish is best for exterior. BECAUSE THEY JUST DONT LAST.
You can paint it if you wanted it or stain w/ spar finish.


----------



## 12point

what about cabots or thompsons water sealer applied every year?


----------



## stevenhsieh

Cabot stains are okay to use.
But I Try to avoid DIY products.
Go to your local paint store.

You can just use a marine varnish ( it has amber color) as long as you mainted it very year.


----------



## Earlextech

If you're trying to keep it natural then Thompson's is the easiest. Recoat once a year.


----------



## 12point

Natural or a different look, doesnt really matter to the wife. She likes either way. We are just more concerned with durability!


----------



## crank49

I just tried some solid color stain on my latest project. It was made by Behr and has a 10 yr warranty.


----------



## stevenhsieh

I like my fence painted because Im too lazy to maintain it every year. High quality Paint will last at least 6 years or less.


----------



## gfadvm

In my experience with redwood decks,Thompsons is totally useless! My daughter used Olympic deck stain on her new fencing.It has a 5 year warranty on vertical surfaces according to their label.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Hey, Brantley

You didn't say what your fence is made of… whether treated or redwood, etc.

If it's treated, my advice is do nothing for 6 months. Let it dry out.

Yes, you can Thompsons or other like that, but it will require application more often (at least every two years).

The translucent pigmented stains have less solids than the opaques, but I have used both with good results.

However, if you really want a solid color fence you can get many years out of, prime first with an exterior oil-based primer. It dries really fast and can easily be sprayed, rolled or brushed depending on your circumstances. Then, paint the finish coat with a high quality gloss exterior acrylic enamel. We use the Sherwin Williams Super Paint with great results. It's higher priced, but has a lifetime warranty (materials only) and it covers in one coat really really well. I'm sure Porter, Ben Moore, Behr , ICI Dulux (Glidden) and some of the others have some good product, but I can only recommend what i know has worked for us on houses, trim, decks, railing, fences, sheds, etc.

If you stay on top of it (check annually) and do paint a finish coat when it needs it in 10 or 15 years (instead of letting it go and letting the finish fail and damage the wood before you do anything) you will have a perpetually good looking fence. Most exterior rot and repair is a result of poor inspection and maintenance.

DG


----------



## allmyfingers

all exterior wood products need to be maintained 1 or 2 years depending on conditions. stain is easier to reapply, paint next and varnish a real PIA. i prefer a quality primer and then a quality paint. primer makes all the difference. don't fall for the behr 2/1 it is junk.


----------



## Grandpa

I want to say David is on top of this deal about timing. I usually tell people you should always paint a home before you think it needs it. You will never be sorry.


----------



## Samwise

I agree with the above statement about going to the paint store vs local big box store. Sherwin Williams makes a great stain for decks and fences called DeckScapes. It's a little on the expensive side, and is opaque but is well worth it. They also make some great stains that will be more clear.

It is best to look for something with UV protection. Just know that whatever you use, nothing lasts forever. Keep the sprinklers off the fence and it will last much longer.


----------



## 12point

David…the lumber is PT pine. The pickets are dog eared fencing from HD. Pine as well.


----------



## 12point

I went to HD and the Behr Weatherproofing stainable finish is 140 bucks for 5 gallons! Ive got a good bit of fence to treat , just wondering if there are any other quality products out there that may be a little cheaper?

Has anybody used any products similar to the Behr Weatherproofing finish? Or the actual Behr product?

My main thought or concern is even if i treat the fence every few years how long can i expect the fence to hold up? Im hoping 20+ years,,, is that a stretch?


----------



## stevenhsieh

Brantley

please stop wasting time at HD or lowes

Go to Sherman William or Benjamin Moore and ask there.


----------



## Grandpa

Buy the best quality you can get and you will be happier in 2 or 3 years because you will still getting protection from that product. Yellow pine is the wood that is pressure treated. It looks like yellow pine and acts like yellow pine. The pressure treatment is to keep bugs from eating it. It will twist and crack just like regular yellow pine. It will not rot and bugs won't eat it for 20 years. I have never applied stain on fences or siding but I know people that have and they think it is best. It seems that whatever people use they like that product best. I think you need to pressure wash and retreat either of them in a few years. I don't like to paint or whatever we will call this so I would get the very best product available. i personally use Benjamin Moore products but that is just me. As I have just stated, everyone uses the best for them.


----------



## FenceWorkshop

It's important to make sure the lumber dries out first. Some lumber is good to go when install.


----------



## 12point

bringing this back. the temperature has warmed up enough that i will probably be applying it soon. Still havent bought anything. I will go by our local Sherwin WIlliams today and see what they reccomend.


----------



## 12point

anybody used the Deck Scapes from Sherwin williams???


----------



## Doss

So is all of this lumber PT'd?

If so, make certain it is completely dry. the pieces I get around here are super-saturated and take about 2 years before they aren't soaked on the inside. If they are still wet, make sure whatever you're putting on them will work in that application.


----------



## 12point

Doss,,,yes all of the lumber is pt'd. I am pretty sure it is dried. I am in south ga. Its already in the 90's right now.


----------



## Marlow

Textbook answer to this question: paint is most durable and protective. Downside to paint: if you don't maintain it, it can/will peel (you don't want that). I vote for a semi-transparent or solid stain: I've had good luck with it outdoors on fences, and worst case is that it just degrades, but does not peel.


----------



## 12point

Marlow,,,any preference on which brand? Cabot, Olympic, Behr, Sherwin Williams???


----------



## Marlow

I have had good luck with Benjamin Moore and Cabot. I painted a shed about 15 years ago with either a solid or semi-transparent Cabot stain, and it does look like it needs a re-coat, but it really does not look bad at all.


----------

